# Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr



## anglermeister17 (3. November 2015)

Servus, Boardies. Für mich geht's über Weihnachten und Neujahr mal wieder auf Reisen, mit Angelgepäck, was nicht fehlen darf. Ich möchte mich auf Raubfischjagd in oben beschriebenem Gebiet begeben. Bei Tipps, sowohl was Gewässer oder gerne auch Köder angeht, was sonst zu beachten wäre- gerne immer her damit. Im Sommer letzten Jahres war ich bereits 1 Tag auf dem Deseda, diesmal will ich- natürlich auch wetterabhängig- aber falls das Wetter es zulassen sollte- die Angelei intensivieren. Ob See oder Fluss, kleiner Teich, was auch immer, Tipps sind gerne willkommen und wie immer folgt ein detaillierter Bericht vom Erlebten!


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Ja, danke allen für die zahlreichen Infos bis jetzt  Nee, im Ernst, ich weiss, dass für dort die Erfahrungen Anderer relativ rar gesäht sein werden.

Nur noch gut eine Woche, dann geht's schon los.
Bin schon ganz gespannt, die ersten Vorbereitungen laufen, Wetter soll entspr mild werden, was mir als "Frostbeule" sehr entgegen kommt.
Gewässer, die zur Auswahl stehen, sind:
Deseda- See
Donau bei Paks
Ein privater See bei Magocs
Tüttös- Pension bei Kaposvar/ Kardakut
sowei das "Okor- Gewässersystem" bei Sumony.

Geplant sind 3-4 Angeltage, im Idealfall werde ich eine passive Grund- od Posenrute mit Naturköder auslegen und mit einer aktiv fischen mit Spinnködern.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie u woher Köfis zu besorgen sind, bei zuvor "ganzen anderthalb" Tagen Angelpraxis in jeweils zwei versch Gewässern dort, wird dies definitiv eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Naja, nicht gerade Norwegen, Dänemark oder Schweden, wo halt schon viele waren.

Hoffe Du berichtest, dass wir auch von da Infos kriegen..


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

@Thomas: ich weiss, du kennst mich ja inzw., ich bin nicht der Typ "für die üblich verdächtigen Ziele", bin eher lieber "abseits ausgetretener Pfade" unterwegs- und dass der Bericht kommen wird im neuen Jahr, ist doch klar wie Klärchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Beschtens ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ja, danke allen für die zahlreichen Infos bis jetzt  Nee, im Ernst, ich weiss, dass für dort die Erfahrungen Anderer relativ rar gesäht sein werden.
> 
> Nur noch gut eine Woche, dann geht's schon los.
> Bin schon ganz gespannt, die ersten Vorbereitungen laufen, Wetter soll entspr mild werden, was mir als "Frostbeule" sehr entgegen kommt.
> ...



Hi, ist nicht die  schönste Zeit um nach Ungarn zu kommen und zu fischen.

Ich bin etwas in Zeitdruck, aber wir können uns später nochmal  darüber austauschen. Angelkarte hast bereits? Ansonsten kann sich das abseits der Touristenhochburgen als schwierig erweisen.

Wir sind dieses Jahr nur an zwei privaten Gewässern überhaupt zum Angeln gekommen, aber das ist nicht so meine Welt. 

Mir ist die Donau oder die Drau eigentlich lieber.


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Servus, Testudo. Ich weiss, dass es nicht die beste Zeit ist zum Fischen, aber ja bekanntlich besser überhaupt zu Fischen als "nur" bei besten Bedingungen zu Fischen. Angelkarte muss ich noch besorgen, aber mit der ungarischen Freundin und allen nötigen Dokumenten, die wir definitiv dabei haben, sollte es ja schon irgendwie klappen. Müssen halt nur ne Ausgabestelle finden, die zwischen den Tagen geöffnet sein wird.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon mächtig auf den Bericht gespannt 

Ich würde mich grundsätzlich eher auf die Spinnrute verlassen. Bei Naturködern gibts doch immer wieder Faktoren, bei denen man dann vor Ort plötzlich etwas hilflos dasteht. Krebse, Krabben, Grundeln, Zwergwelse usw. können da mitunter eine vernünftige Angelei fast unmöglich machen, wenn man Pech hat.

Was Köderfische angeht, habe ich in vielen Angelgeschäften in Osteuropa wunderbare Köderfischbecken gesehen. Sauber nach Art und Größe in verschiedenen Aquarien sortiert. Ich erinnere mich da an ein Aquarium randvoll mit perfekten Gründlingen in ca. 10cm länge in einem Angelgeschäft in Prag - da hätte ich am liebsten das ganze Aquarium mitgenommen :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Hey Franz. Ja, ich habe es ja erwähnt das mit der Köfirute+ Spinne ist ein "Idealszenario"! Dass das evtl nicht hinhauen könnte, durch die "gewisse Faktoren" dessen bin ich mir vollends bewusst. Und zu viel Zeit werde ich auch nicht mit Köfifischen verbringen, das ist klar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Wo fahrt ihr denn hin? Die Ansprechpartner für die Angelscheine sind die Horgasz egysület, dort bekommst due zunächst den Fischereischein. Die Tageskarten sind dann oft vor Ort erhältlich.

Köderfische gibt es bei verschiedenen Gerätehändlern. In Dombovar am Tüsketó zum Beispiel.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Servus, das "Ausgangsquartier" wird genau in Magocs, nähe Dombovar u Kaposvar sein. Habe jetzt noch den "Harsasberki to" in die Auswahl genommen, bin dann mal gespannt, welche Gewässer es schlussendlich werden können!
"Testudo", danke für die Tipps, wird mir bzw uns sicher helfen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

So, Leutz, Sachen sind vorbereitet, darunter eine "Standard- Spinne", meine Nasci, eine BC- Rute für schwerere u größere Baits, eine Feeder für Köfis, falls möglich, und eine Grund- u Posenrute um die Köfis zu präsentieren. Kukös in allen Varianten- wie immer, dazu anderthalb kg Futtermischung, und die üblichen Kleinteile, Stahlvorfächer, schon gebundene Vorfächer für Köfis usw... 
"Danke" ans Land BW, dank der tollen Bürokratie hier konnte ich meinen Schein nicht übers Jahresende hinaus verlängern, weil ich ausgerechnet hier- aber NUR HIER- das FP- Zeugnis vorlegen muss... das muss mir erst in Kopie vom Amt des alten Wohnortes geschickt werden, weil ich ja- normal- eher nicht mehr weiss, wo ich vor 15J das Original gebunkert habe... So geht es relativ sicher nur bis Jahresende zum Angeln...


----------



## JasonP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Dann wünsche ich dir nen schönen Urlaub und reichlich Fisch. Berichte mal wie es läuft


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Hi Leute. Kleines Zwischenfazit bis jetzt, wo ich nur vlt noch einmal zu einem letzten kurzen Angeln kommen werde.
Angeln war groesstenteils hart u zaeh, vor allem weil mit kukoes groesstenteils gefischt werden musste. Naturkoeder sind meist definitiv bei den Fischen hier lieber gesehen, bzw ungleich effektiver. Hierzu im ausfuehrlichen , bebilderten Bericht mehr in Kuerze.
Die Vorhersagen und das tatsaechliche Wetter waren nur die ersten zwei Tage kongruent, und teilweise versank man hier, besonders in den soo wichtigen Morgenstd in einer dicken Nebelsuppe, was uns auch an zwei Tagen davon abhielt, die geplanten entfernteren Gewaesser zu besuchen. Deseda u Donau fielen somit weg... bis spaeter dann, ich kann euch immerhin schonmal ein Happyend versprechen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Boldog uj evet.

Jetzt ist es ja auch wirklich sch... kalt geworden.

Wir werden mal in den nächsten Wochen die Angelkarten verlängern und dann auf Quappen probieren. Viel erfolg.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

BUEK Boldog uj evet kivanok 

Sooo, bevor mir wieder die Zeit im neuen Jahr davonlaeuft, werde ich nun den Bericht, leider nicht soo lang wie geplant fertigmachen, leider aus dem Grund, dass es nicht soo viel zu berichten gibt, trotz intensivisten Fischens an 4 Tagen. Heute morgen wollten wir nochmal kurz los, aber der See zu 2 Dritteln zugefroren, machte es widerum unmoeglich es nochmal zu probieren. 
Uebringens, fuer alle potentiellen zukuenftigen Angeltouristen... es scheint so, als braeuchte man auch hier UNBEDINGT entweder den Nachweis der Angelpruefung in D, oder man beantragt online den touristischen Angelschein, welcher fuer ca. 8 Euro nach einem bestandenen Test mit fuenfzehn Richtigen von zwanzig Fragen ueber ungarische Bestimmungen ausgedruckt werden kann. Mir ist nicht klar, ob es denn der einzige Weg zum Erlaubnisschein in HU ist, aber es ist zeitsparender, und fuer mich gefuehlt unbuerokratischer als auch noch irgendeine Ausgabestelle aufsuchen zu muessen.

Erstmal vorweg, Ungarn macht es auch euphorischsten und ausdauernden Zeitgenossen wie mir nicht einfach, dass die Gewaesser ihren Inhalt preisgeben. Das war schon beim letzten Jahr im Juni ansatzweise merkbar, aber man muss auch dazu sagen, erstens war damals kaum Zeit zum Angeln, zweitens waren die Bedingungen aeusserst widrig, fuer die Sommerzeit erstens zu kalt, zweitens zeitweise heftiges Hochwasser sagte schon wohl alles. Petrus zeigte sich auch dieses Jahr kaum gnaedig, aber immer noch paradiesisch verglichen mit Juni 14.

Der Heiligabend, unser Anreisetag, begruesste uns mit Bestwetter und sonnigen 15 Grad. Am ersten WT ebenso, der 2. WT auch, er startete mit Nebel, der sich aber schnell verzog. Dieser war schon unser erster Angeltag. Es ging an einen Horgasz to, einen des Szaszvar HE genau, zwei durch einen kleinen Kanal verbundene Seen. Bei einer Angelzeit von 8H bis 16H, unzaehlig ausprobierter Koeder u Stellen, ein Tag als Schneider noch kein Drama, passiert...


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Am 2. Angeltag ging es nach Sikonda, zu den beiden Seen dort, nicht zu uebersehen und ein ueberregional bekannter Angelplatz. Weiterhin setzte ich rein auf kuekos, obwohl ich gerne zusaetzlich einen Koederfisch platziert haette, aber die Beschaffung derer war bis dato nicht drin. Auch diesmal feinere Fischerei, wie kleine Tubes od no action shads am drop shot brachten nichtmal Bisse. Spaeter am Tag wechselten wir zu dem unteren See, um evtl noch einen Hecht zu bekommen Auch hier blieben fast drei Std intensives Angeln unbelohnt.
Ich freute mich jedoch schon auf den am 3. Tag geplanten Ausflug zum Deseda... am Morgen zeigte sich aber, dass wir dorthin zu lange fahren wuerden, die wesentlich tiefere Temp im Vergl zu den Vortagen war nicht das einzige Problem, die dicke Nebelsuppe damit einhergehend eher schon. Also ging es stattdessen an den Barantatay to, bei Dombovar. Koefis hatten wir dank dem Haus am Tueske to nun auch, die letzten zehn wurden gleich alle genommen. Kurz gesagt, hier hielt sich ausser einigen bisspuren auf den Koefis der Erfolg ebenfalls in Grenzen. Der 3. Teil dann morgen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Das  ist ja prima, das der Tipp mit dem Tüsketó gepasst hat. Dort gibt es eigentlich immer Köfi und oft auch Egel.

Aber das Angeln ist hier nicht ganz einfach und im Gegensatz zu CR ist hier der Hang alles zu verwerten riesig groß. Somit sind auch die Fischbestände, gerade in stehenden Gewässern, nicht immer gut.

Aber danke für deinen Bericht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Danke dir nochmal Frank, fuer deine Tipps. Ja, bezueglich Fischdichte koennte hier noch etwas mehr getan werden in den Seen, da gebe ich dir Recht. Hier gehts nun weiter mit Teil 3 und dem versprochenen Happy End. Mir war klar, dass wenn noch irgendetwas gehen sollte, dass der Koefi das Rennen machen wuerde. So war es dann auch. Tag 4 ging es an einen See bei Pecs, an dem CuR bei Hechten Pflicht ist. Laszlo, ein Freund des Vaters meiner Freundin, fuehrte uns zu diesem See. Die Drau od Donau waeren Alternativen gewesen, aber die Fangmeldungen zuletzt vom See verhiessen echt nichts Schlechtes, und ich war heiss auf den See. Sofort ging die Grundrute mit Koefi raus, dann wurde wieder mit Spinnrute alles beackert. Zuerst ein No Action Shad in 5 inch in electric chicken, danach wurde ein Daiwa Tournament Gufi in Roach durchs Wasser gezogen. Die Grundrute wurde alle zehn Min wieder etwas herangekurbelt, so suchte auch die passive Rute Strecke ab. Der Sohn von Laszlo stiess noch hinzu und fing gleich mal n luetten Fuenfziger Hecht. Inzw flog die Grundrute nochmal neu raus, entlang der Stellen, wo zuvor noch meine Kukoes durchliefen. Ich wechselte inzw auf nen silbernen Blinker. Diesen gerade zweimal ausgeworfen, meldete sich meine Rutenglocke der Grundrute, kurz aber deutlich. Der Fisch zieht sauber ab, ich gebe ihm zweimal kurz Schnur, bei 3 setze ich den Anhieb. Sofort boeser Widerstand, der Fisch ist gut. Bald zeigte sich ein schoener, fetter Hecht an der Oberflaeche, der sich das nichtmal zehn cm grosse Rotauge schmecken liess. Kurz darauf konnte er sicher gekeschert werden. Genau vermessen habe ich nicht, aber er hatte wohl etwas zw 85 u neunzig cm. Anbei die Bilder. Dass am ganzen Rest vom Tag dann nichts mehr ging, stoerte mich diesmal nicht im Geringsten. Das wars diesmal leider auch schon, mehr ging leider nicht mehr soweit. heute NM gehts dann zurueck nach D.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder!!!
Klasse!


----------



## JasonP (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Schließe mich Thomas an...
Schöne Bilder und guter Reisebericht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Petri zu dem schönen Hecht.


----------



## angelmäcky (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Klasse Bericht,
anglermeister, ist in Ungarn noch der lebende Köderfisch
erlaubt? Vor ein paar Jahren war es noch so.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Servus, Angelmacky. Ja, lebender Köfi ist in HU kein Problem- der Hecht hatte ebenfalls ein Faible für diese


----------



## angelmäcky (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Südungarn zwischen Desedasee und Donau über Weihnachten und Neujahr*

Danke !


----------

